

Three Ways to Hack Your Commute - v4us
http://chronicle.com/blogPost/Three-Ways-to-Hack-Your/23534/

======
psyklic
Author says that 80% of accidents are caused by driver inattention.

But, this doesn't apply to him because he became "comfortable" with his route.

So now, he "hacks" it and records his thoughts while driving, listens to
audiobooks, and talks to his friends on his cell phone.

Wonderful.

